# CEST - black hole



## idolomantis (Sep 10, 2008)

Yesterday iread about the CEST, opened that tunnel possibly creating a black hole...

Didn't fall asleep.

but well we aren't gone yet so i hope it'll stay that way.

In class some loser had to start about in and a girl started to cry :blink: 

It sure will be for sciense and blah blah but i still don't like it.

The idea that a supermassive black hole swallows the earth is just so... weird!

what do you think of this?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 10, 2008)

BTW its CERN lol

Either way we are still here, but apparently there going to do a couple of more i think, i also think that its bullsh!t, why aint any religious groups intervening. Look at stem cells and stuff "Sorry but no, you cant have a new liver little Timmy" but on the other hand "chance of causing black holes you say? go ahead!"


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 10, 2008)

Bogus. How is splitting some atoms going to cause black holes tear the earth apart? It's been done before just not on such a large scale. There are no credible claims and all lawsuits have been dismissed.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2008)

Check out December 21, 2012. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Check out December 21, 2012. It's pretty interesting.


i did, good to know we are all going to die then


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2008)

The roaches might make it.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 13, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> The roaches might make it.


LOL! :lol:


----------

